# Finally got in some shop time



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Between recovering from the broken rib (not pneumonia, as thought) and the early arrival of summer heat, I haven't been in the shop much. Last couple of days were nice though, so I got some long-needed sawdust therapy.

An apple (I think) handle which I made a while back finally got a home. I had a cherry hiking stick which I wasn't crazy about, so I took the head off it and stuck on the apple handle. Threw in a slice of yellow birch as a spacer.

Also decided to tackle that really cool ash stick I found last year. Got it trimmed and have started stripping the bark.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done DWW2. I like your handle. Look forward to seeing it when you complete it .


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice! Is the apple root wood or just a convoluted limb.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. To be honest, I don't remember if it was a root or a limb. Looks more limb-ish, though.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just noticed that I hadn't posted a pic of the finished cane.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice cane dww2! Well done.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks, Randy. Very happy with it.


----------

